# Need instructions to root mesmerize 2.3.4



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

Recently updated from froyo 2.2.1 rooted to gingerbread 2.3.4. I have searched everywhere to find root instructions but have had no luck can someone please help me.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3922-Samsung-Mesmerize-USCC-Official-Gingerbread-Stock-ROM-EH09

look in the developers section.

Sent from my Mez using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

not sure if you can root gingerbread per-say but most seem to be just installing a custom ROM those are pre-rooted


----------



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

ok i have installed a pre rooted rom using odin. now im trying to get the gps fix to work. but when i boot into recovery mode i cant apply the gps fix update im on the (3e) recovery. (blue writing) and im trying to find a cwm that i can install using odin. cant figure out how to install a different recovery mode.


----------



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

can anyone let me know were i can get the cwm4


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

"Mtinta said:


> can anyone let me know were i can get the cwm4


It's in the cm7 post and somewhere in the team Heinz section.


----------



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you everyone i have a fully rooted phone with cwm. i was wondering though, i have read some forums and noticed that none of the flashlight apps are working anymore is there a fix for this or an app that will let me use the camera led as a flashlight???


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

"Mtinta said:


> thank you everyone i have a fully rooted phone with cwm. i was wondering though, i have read some forums and noticed that none of the flashlight apps are working anymore is there a fix for this or an app that will let me use the camera led as a flashlight???


Flashlight is working. You may have been reading the MIUI and CM7 forums.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

"takers_ats said:


> Flashlight is working. You may have been reading the MIUI and CM7 forums.


Its working on MIUI also just can't remember were the fix is but the newest MIUI has flashlight working.


----------



## tonygreerhtc (Sep 2, 2011)

yes im a noob and not used to forums and im having a very hard time finding the cwm. ive look several times and just give up. someone plz help me. thanks.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

"tonygreerhtc said:


> yes im a noob and not used to forums and im having a very hard time finding the cwm. ive look several times and just give up. someone plz help me. thanks.


What version of cwm are you looking for ? and FIY giving up is not going to help you find the answer *smile*


----------



## firedog7881 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Mtinta said:


> thank you everyone i have a fully rooted phone with cwm. i was wondering though, i have read some forums and noticed that none of the flashlight apps are working anymore is there a fix for this or an app that will let me use the camera led as a flashlight???


I use the app Tiny Flashlight + LED


----------



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the help everyone i found a nice themed rooted gingerbread rom and a cwm rom that i was able to flash using odin.


----------



## tonygreerhtc (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry took so long to respond. ive been sick lately. but im looking for any cwm that will be able to do the gps fix for the mez. thanks.


----------

